# Hitting the surf, Sunday 18 October



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, all the tide charts and tables don't look promising, but I'd rather go when we can than not go at all. My son's girlfriend mentioned she'd never been surf fishing, now the boy has a keen interest in showing off his hunter/gather skills. My Mrs. will also come out, so I get to show off too! HAH!

When I go by myself I don't usually worry about facilities, but with family and friend in tow I may just stick to the public beach access points that have port-o-johns. Last time I was at SLP I don't recall seeing such facilities. Tables, chairs, an ice chest full of food and drink; this is going to be more of a picnic than previous excursions. Hope the fish cooperate, because it's always more fun for the youngers when the catching is good.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

If Swellinfo is right, that surf is going to be hitting you right back! Good luck!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't worry about the forecast, just go get'em.


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> Don't worry about the forecast, just go get'em.


Ya, what he said. ^^


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I know the best time to go fishing is anytime you can, however, both my sites for surf predictions are showing 5-7 feet at the beach, not fun, possible danger in that strong a surf.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Where are ya'll getting your predictions? What I'm seeing is a north wind this weekend, and that's gonna knock the surf down flat. The only time I've ever seen 5' to 7' waves in the surf is when a storms coming. Even if it is rough, that shouldn't keep you from going fishing. The bigger the waves are, the deeper the guts will be, plus a good breaking surf will stir up the bottom and turn the fish on. When it's rough you don't even have to wade out to cast, the fish will be in the first and second gut and can be easily reached with your feet on dry sand. Now stop making excuses and go catch some fish.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Sharkchum: *You know a great deal more than I do about this*. However using Weather Underground, Swell Info and magic seaweed that is the forecast, from Swell Info for that date:
SUNDAY
2-4 ft	3-5 ft
SURF
Waist to chest high E short period wind swell in the morning builds to chest to shoulder high for the afternoon.
CONDITIONS
Bumpy/choppy with ENE winds 15-20mph.
TIDES
Low:	12:18 PM 0.43 ft	N/A
High:	09:45 PM 2.14 ft	N/A
WIND	SWELL
6am	
ENE 17mph	E	
5.5 ft @ 7sec
9am	
ENE 18mph	E	
5.4 ft @ 8sec
12pm	
ENE 18mph	E	
5.5 ft @ 8sec
3pm	
ENE 18mph	E	
5.5 ft @ 8sec
6pm	
ENE 19mph	E	
5.6 ft @ 8sec
I am a whim and do not like getting bet up by the surf, total whoosie!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

This time of year the north wind usually does not flatten out the surf especially when you have a strong low pressure system in the Gulf. The surf is up! That being said, the red fish are still in the surf and there is a very good chance of catching them. It will be fun. Just don't drown.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Was down there yesterday and today and it was pretty rough and getting worse. The wind was crazy. Moved to the mouth of the brazos Friday evening b/c the surf was just too much and it is was much better but didn't really catch much. Sand trout and night under the lights and one small rat red. Saw a large black drum caught a little bit down from us and a small one right next to us but there wasn't much action.


----------



## Ruff (May 21, 2004)

Went to Surfside on Saturday and the water was very rough. Decided on 61st street pier instead of the jetties since i had my 4yr old son and the pier is safer. Hooked a bull red on a piece of mullet but, the line got cut when i got him close to the pier. I think i set the drag too tight. Saw 2 bull reds caught and a couple of croackers and gafftops. 

The waves were making the pier rock a bit. 

Ruff


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

We were on the beach for about 6 hours. Stuck with the beach access on 8-mile road; the west end, by the pilings that go into the surf. The water line was higher than I've seen it in some time, and cars were parked up to the dune line. Before the sun came up, the wind was mild, but got very breezy as the day brightened. The waves were high, and breaking on my chest at the 2nd bar. As the tide pulled out there was a significant rip current and my son and I each only made one trip to the 2nd bar. wind and current were pulling lines west, and 1oz spider weights were needed to hold regular rods in place. For my long rods, a 5oz spider got tossed around, but the 8oz weights stayed put.

Natural baits and fish bites were used. Caught golden croaker and hard-heads. Packed up to have lunch with my Aggie at TAMUG, then back home to cook up the croaker and some leftover shrimp.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

I am sorry that it was not much fun. Having read your initial post and looking at the conditions, it did not appear to be time to be picnicking and having newbies surf fish. Several good sites for checking what it will be like when ya go. Gig'em to you and your student, Class of 70!


----------

